# pacu



## Sharpy (Jun 10, 2005)

Why do people hate them? And share your experiences with keeping them.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sharpy said:


> Why do people hate them? And share your experiences with keeping them.
> [snapback]1071513[/snapback]​


Cause they wussies, and places sell them labeled as p's and you get ripped off if you don't know your sh*t


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

they get too big for the home aquarium


----------



## Sharpy (Jun 10, 2005)

''they get too big for the home aquarium''

I can understand that as a real argument.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i dont htink they are that bigg of wusses! i had three that would act just like piranha! they tore up goldfish or any fish for that matter! they are cool too because they are always moving around not hiding...untill they reach 12"+ they they turn to a$$clowns and do nothing







! but the main reason why i too sortof diliked them they grew wayyyyyyy too fast! they reached 10" in a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Personally I love Pacu's...
I had 2 in a 250g, but had to give them away because I'm moving and they wouldn't have been able to make the trip.
They were super personable, they loved to be touched and I hand fed them daily.
I really miss them, and now I don't have anything to buy carrots and apples for








They are wonderful fish if you have a big enough aquarium.
But most people don't and lfs should quit selling them.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

they def do make great show pets but who has a tank that big for one and willing to have just a few pacus instead of a shoal of piranhas? they def do look good when they get huge hahah!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> they get too big for the home aquarium
> [snapback]1071523[/snapback]​


thats why i dont like em


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

their immense size aside, I find them ugly.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I love Pacus!!!! They are great a little lemon some pepper a nice hot grill can you say BAM! BAM! BAM! turn it up another notch Emeril baby :nod:


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

most people dislike them because they need a very large tank and to most people that is a waste of a tank. They will also pick on some of the more expensive and more sought after fish. 
also i dont think its right that places like petco sell them like goldfish and dont tell people about their growth rate


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i have one, hes a







, always hides


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > they get too big for the home aquarium
> ...


i concur


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i like them.....i just cant keep them in my 55 gallon


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

getting to big for the aquarium is not a reason to dislike them. well, it could be, but it's a very bad reason. arapaima gigas get too large for the home aquarium, no one will say anything bad about that fish. i think people don't like pacus because they somehow, subconciously think that they gives piranhas a bad name by being "wuss" fish.

seeing a 2ft pacu is amazing.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i dont really think they get too large, a 125 could house one for a long time, and a 300 could keep quite a few for life. they are really cool fish too, very personable and waaaaaaaay better,more aggressive, and better looking then fuckin pussies like reds


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Never tried feeding one to my P's but will they eat Pacu or think it's one their own????


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Never tried feeding one to my P's but will they eat Pacu or think it's one their own????
> [snapback]1115180[/snapback]​


they will eat it, please dont risk pacu with reds, ive tried it and it ended in losing one of my best fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm.... this has been here too long. moved.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Tibs said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > Never tried feeding one to my P's but will they eat Pacu or think it's one their own????
> ...


Ohh believe me I wouldn't, I risk him with my spilos or piraya's


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > CROSSHAIR223 said:
> ...


o ok thats ok theyll accept them as one of there own even though they look very different, that combination would almost definatly work...







dumbass. the only reason that potentially could work is that they are colored the same, i used to have a web-site that i found as a noob that a guy cept 10" reds with 18" red pacu for like 5years, but it most likely almost 100% likely to die, pacu are soooo awsum and shouldnt be handed death to em by ranas


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is a random photo I took off the net.









I just don't see the point in buying a fish that you're going to have to eventually euthanize because it outgrows any aquarium and nobody wants it.


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

I love pacus. I hate that pet stores sell so many of them without informing their customers that 99.999% of aquariums are too small. I had a pair of red belly pacus in a 150 gallon tank and they outgrew it! How insane is that? Then you see the even bigger-growing black pacus out there....


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

I love pacus too. My pair is living in 266g tank and are happy and entertaining fish.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they are cool fish but get too huge for any of my tanks

they also look like red bellies that have down syndrome to me


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

not a big fan of pacu and i dont think ill ever be, i dont realy like how they look but they do have a good personality. mabe if they grew smaller id take it into consideration of ownin 1 but not now
i mean y buy a fish that will get as big as ur tank, ur just tourcherin ur fish.
pyri that tank is tooo small for ur pair. i think they should have permits on pacu so people dont buy pacu and put them in a 55g tank thats just gay.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love pacu. at a pet shop i worked at when i was a kid we had 2 adults in a serveral hundred gallon tank. they would eat anything! 
like they say up top, they get BIG and most people who can afford space for a pacu would rather use a tank that big for something else.
honestly, if i could afford it, and had the space for the tank, i would chance a pacu in a heart beat, i LOVE massive fish. i might even sell my soul and skip a school of reds for the experience of having a beast like a red belly pacu. 
but i have bills to pay first


----------



## bee (Feb 12, 2005)

I LIKE PACUS AND OSCARS BECUZ THEY GROW BIG FAST.LOVE ALL MONSTOUS FISH


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

bee said:


> I LIKE PACUS AND OSCARS BECUZ THEY GROW BIG FAST.LOVE ALL MONSTOUS FISH


Yeah, I like those monsterous fish as well. But shall we close this one, because everything is said already and besides that this is a pretty outdated topic.


----------

